# 1890's Schwinn The World 2 Man Tandem



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 6, 2017)

I thought it was time I start a thread for this tandem, which as always with tandem will prove to be a long term project.

I was fortunate enough that another caber let me purchase his combination World tandem which offers me many helpful replacement bits etc but most importantly this beautiful badge and paint scheme ideas for any future restore attempt.

Amazing hanging bottom bracket design with "turnbuckles" as chain tensioners. 

This first picture is as found thanks to yet another caber- 


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 6, 2017)

And the secondary combination tandem that sacrificed its badge.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure what year that is but for 1898 all Schwinns were Brewster green, ornamented like my Model 22. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 7, 2017)

I lovvvee that paint / detail scheme. It would be a difficult one to emulate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Might want to check with some Wheelmen because I believe some of these transfers may have been reproduced. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Might want to check with some Wheelmen because I believe some of these transfers may have been reproduced. V/r Shawn




I will do that for sure-

Shawn do you mind linking to your fantastic bicycle in this thread for posterity?

So few of these bikes in private hands it would be nice to get pictures in one place.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

WILCO
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/oldest-schwinn-privately-owned.94957/


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 7, 2017)

Jesse ... as I mentioned before, I don't really have much on Schwinn tandems but I have these.  I think the mens is 1896 and the other is 1897. I'll keep searching for you when I have time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

You may also want to look at pics of the Schwinn family tandem which has been published in several books for ideas of what yours originally looked like. V/r Shawn


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 7, 2017)

I also have this in my archives :- ( might have more but have to look through lots of material )

Hope this helps you Jesse..


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 8, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Jesse ... as I mentioned before, I don't really have much on Schwinn tandems but I have these.  I think the mens is 1896 and the other is 1897. I'll keep searching for you when I have time.
> 
> View attachment 640876
> 
> View attachment 640877



 Thanks for posting this.  How did you stablish an 1896 date to the smaller picture? It makes since since it has a simpler system for taking up the chain slack. It is like mt Woeld tandem, its the first time that I've seen a catalog image of it. 

http://fattiretrading.com/world_tandem.html


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 8, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> Thanks for posting this.  How did you stablish an 1896 date to the smaller picture? It makes since since it has a simpler system for taking up the chain slack. It is like mt Woeld tandem, its the first time that I've seen a catalog image of it.
> 
> http://fattiretrading.com/world_tandem.html




From a page of the Bearings magazine.  It shows some of the 1896 models and the World is lower center.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 7, 2018)

A few images from Schwinn. Perhaps they hold some clues?












Schwinn_Assembly-Shop-1895



__ Tikibar
__ Jan 7, 2018



						Reportedly from the book issued by Schwinn in 1945 to commemorate their 50th anniversary; "Fifty...
					
















Schwinn-Tandem-1890s



__ Tikibar
__ Jan 7, 2018



						Reportedly from the book issued by Schwinn in 1945 to commemorate their 50th anniversary; "Fifty...
					




Note the double fork!












Schwinn-Tandem-Racer



__ Tikibar
__ Jan 7, 2018



						Note the double-fork!!

Reportedly from the book issued by Schwinn in 1945 to commemorate their...


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just saw this one on an old auction site https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/35912783_schwinn-the-world-combination-tandem-chassis


----------

